# Broken leg (paw)



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Balou broke his leg last night (in fact, his paw...a little bone in his paw as I could see on radiography)...
I was visiting my sister yesterday evening, and my nefew (who is 21 years old) goes outside with the dogs (they have a labrador). I dont know exactly how this appens, but Balou got his paw squeezed in the door...He yield and scream a lot, and he was limp, but I wasn't worried so much...I tought he will be okay this morning, but when I saw he wasn't I called the vet, and she saw us immediatly and do radiography...and his paw is broken. Poor little baby. It's certainly painful. She gave him pills to reduce pain and inflammation. And now he has a very nice plaster, as you can see on picture. I hope he will not grow to much in the next 3 weeks, until we will go back to vet to remove it...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Just like human little ones they can do the most unpredictable things. I'd be sure to watch and monitor closely with larger dogs, as their play can often be too rough for a little puppy. Time for lots of TLC for that little one. Healing vibes coming from our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no...I'm so sorry. Healing thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That poor little guy, must be awfull for the little guy, to have to deal with that on his leg, how is he getting around?


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh no...poor little guy! How's he holding up? Mine got the collar of shame for a day and hated me for it.


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

Poor little guy,has he tried to chew at it ???hopefully they are like human children and he will bounce back and hopefully once healed he will show no signs of a break in future x-rays


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Aww, poor puppy  That is an awful cute cast, though. Dogs usually bounce back quicker than one might expect, I bet he'll be back to his usual self in no time.

- Tania


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor baby. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Poor baby. I bet that hurt you more than it hurt him. Oh, these furbabies can be such a worry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feel so sorry for both of you. I've had a dog with a cast before and I know it will be no fun for either of you.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Poor little guy!! Saadiah and I are sending lots of get well prayers. Also Saadiah would like to know if she can come sign his cast?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Poor little gaffer, sending good vibes to your little guy that it heals up well :]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Balou*

Poor little Balou!!
Keep an eye on him.
Does the vet think it will heal on it's own?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Poor little guy...but look on the bright side he looks awfully adorable in that cast!! Extra hugs to him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That poor sweet baby...I hope he heals quickly. But he does look cute with his little blue cast.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

How does he get around with the long cast? I sympathize with him because I broke my toe a couple weeks ago and am limping around. No cast though.


----------



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!!  Balou seems better with his cast, the pain has probably decrease... But he tried to chew at it... :doh:

He is funny to see when he walk...it's not easy, his leg is slipping everytime he try to walk. Poor little guy!

The cast must not be wet, but it's winter here, with a lot of snow. So I have to put a bag with an elastic on it when it's time to let him go outside to potty...I'm better to do it fast if I don't want a pee inside...lol 
And of course he chew the bag too...

The vet said that he is going to heals quickly because he is so young (3 months)...


----------

